# Tower Brick and Tile Co, Hampshire - September 2017



## Brewtal (Sep 14, 2017)

This is one of the places I have been meaning to visit for a while now. I drive past it all the time and wish I could stop, but in a branded company vehicle Is obviously not a good idea. After a hectic few months at work I really needed some me time so a solo mooch in a remote area was in order, and this just what i needed.


Some history:

"Tower Brick & Tile Company Limited have been making handmade Selborne bricks and roof tiles at their site near Selborne since 1872. However, the company went into administration on 6 November 2009.
Selborne Bricks are made using traditional methods from locally quarried gault clay.Each brick is handled at least 5 times during its manufacture, which allows minor
variations in shape and size that, in turn, means that each brick is slightly different. Thisnon-uniformity makes a wall made from Selborne bricks far softer on the eye than onemade from mass produced, homogenous bricks."




























































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Electric (Sep 14, 2017)

Looking good Brewtal. Really interesting. Hope you had a nice and calm time.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 15, 2017)

That's a good set of photographs depicting the history of the factory. I'm amazed at the amount of vintage machinery still left in place, complete with belts.


----------



## krela (Sep 15, 2017)

I enjoyed that, thanks Brewtal.


----------



## smiler (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice One Brewtal, loved it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2017)

Plenty to look at there. Good work Brewtal!


----------



## mookster (Sep 15, 2017)

I love this place. It's so underrated as far as industrial explores go in the south, I'm amazed it doesn't get more visitors. It looks almost unchanged since my visit a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 15, 2017)

A company well known to my late Uncle - he owned a company that sourced and supplied hand-made bricks for the restoration etc of listed and old buildings. These bricks were manufactured to all types and standards; Tudor, Georgian, Victorian etc by various brickyards in the UK. Sadly, the company pictured in these excellent images didn't seem to grasp - like a few others in the business - that made to old designs/shapes did not mean quality controls could be forgotten about completely.

Brickworks were one of the few industries that could continue to use their original equipment after the electric motor replaced the steam engine, with very little modification. Steam power has a very gentle start up - ideal in brick producing equipment that has a lot of inertia to overcome on start up. There was no way that direct gear drive would have stood up to the inertial forces; however, the cushioning effect of a flat belt or multi vee belt drive system absorbed all those shock loadings that were produced on initial start up and stopped damage from shock loadings.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 15, 2017)

Great set Brewtal, I did enjoy this place even if my visit was cut short.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Sep 16, 2017)

Very nice Brewtal, thanks for sharing these. Looks like a very relaxing explore


----------



## Mmps6 (Sep 16, 2017)

Lovely photos, really enjoyed that, its at a really pleasant stage of decay by the looks of it


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 26, 2017)

That's a lovely set mate and a place I fancy myself


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 26, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a lovely set mate and a place I fancy myself



It's well worth it if you are ever down this way mate. Plenty to see for such a small place.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 29, 2017)

Some great bits of machinery left scattered about! Excellent documentation of the site Brewtal and some quirky little close ups


----------



## foxtrot (Oct 3, 2017)

Some great shots, brings back memories of my first urbex police encounter here! Luckily they were friendly but didn’t really understand our strange hobby, one was pretty fascinated though...


----------



## wolfism (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice set of photos, it is a relaxing place although it sounds like a couple of folk attracted some unwanted attention!


----------



## Luise (Oct 5, 2017)

Had this on the map for ages, yet I saw reports that security were on the grounds so gave it a miss 
Nice photos there.


----------

